# 1952? Montgomery Wards Hawthorne Bike



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello all!

I am reposting this here as I posted it in the wrong topic 

I just recently picked up this MW Hawthorne bike and I have gone thru the threads here on The Cabe and I am pretty sure it is a 1952 model. 

I am not a bike guy....but this bike is so cool....I think I am going to be!!!

 I also bought a 1939 Goodyear Reliance bike for my wife....I will post a separate thread for that!

*I am looking for wheels and a skip tooth chain for this.....I am really having trouble finding these items......if anyone has suggestions on where to locate these it would be greatly appreciated!
Plus any suggestions or comments are welcome!*


----------



## squeedals (Oct 11, 2013)

Nizzzzzzzzzzzze!  There is a WTB section here and a for sale section too.........or eBay. All good sources.


----------



## yeshoney (Oct 11, 2013)

*Skip tooth chain*

I have two NOS skip tooth chains left for sale.

Pics are in the for sale section about 2 - 3 pages in, Listing title says 7 NOS skip tooth chains.  #1 and #2 are all that remain for sale.

Joe


----------



## jkent (Oct 11, 2013)

What is wrong with the chain laying on the floor beside it? most chains can be soaked and re-oiled. you would be surprised how clean they come. I usually soak them in either gas or evaporust for a few days then pull them out and use a sof wire brush to clean them off then soak them over night again. Repeat as many times as needed then once they are clean and move free. I will re-oil them. I have taken chains that where completely frozen and made them work again.
JKent


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

jkent said:


> What is wrong with the chain laying on the floor beside it? most chains can be soaked and re-oiled. you would be surprised how clean they come. I usually soak them in either gas or evaporust for a few days then pull them out and use a sof wire brush to clean them off then soak them over night again. Repeat as many times as needed then once they are clean and move free. I will re-oil them. I have taken chains that where completely frozen and made them work again.
> JKent




That chain is off of the 1939? Goodyear I picked up with this bike. The chain has a break in it......I need to fit it over the cogs and see if it's long enough!


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

yeshoney said:


> I have two NOS skip tooth chains left for sale.
> 
> Pics are in the for sale section about 2 - 3 pages in, Listing title says 7 NOS skip tooth chains.  #1 and #2 are all that remain for sale.
> 
> Joe




Thanks Joe

Is it usually one size fits all?


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Nizzzzzzzzzzzze!  There is a WTB section here and a for sale section too.........or eBay. All good sources.




Thanks squeedals!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a '50 that's very similar. It has the 'reverse year" stamp on the BB, in my case "05 EH".


----------



## yeshoney (Oct 11, 2013)

Both chains I have left should fit a men's bike. 56 links of inch pitch

Joe




Jess Coffer said:


> Thanks Joe
> 
> Is it usually one size fits all?


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I have a '50 that's very similar. It has the 'reverse year" stamp on the BB, in my case "05 EH".




I found my number as well. It's 15EH.....so....a 1951....right?


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello again guys!

Here is a pic of my front forks and I am being told I need rocker plates......anyone have a pic of these rocker plates......or more importantly.....anyone have them for sale?


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Jess here are the studs, plates and the rest of the hardware. Your front fender brace is in the wrong hole. Here are pics on my Snyder built springer. This one is prewar.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 21, 2013)

Click on this link and scroll down a ways.  There's a nice picture of your bike that shows how the front end is set up (once you have the missing items.)

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=34797&start=0

Ed


----------



## Tin machine (Oct 21, 2013)

*here is the butch version of that bike*

I believe mine is 48 49 for year ,this is what your bike would look like if it had a sexchange operation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 22, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> I believe mine is 48 49 for year ,this is what your bike would look like if it had a sexchange operation
> 
> !!




That is a sweet looking ride!!!


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 22, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> Hi Jess here are the studs, plates and the rest of the hardware. Your front fender brace is in the wrong hole. Here are pics on my Snyder built springer. This one is prewar.




So....does anyone make the plates, studs and the hardware for springer forks?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Not that I know of--you will have to find a donor. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm betting that with some measured drawings and a little ingenuity, you can make those parts.  Here's a link to a bunch of pictures of shoulder bolts. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=sho...S22gX9ioGoCw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1219&bih=589

When you see one that's close, click on the picture to find the link that goes with it.  You may have to do some machining on something to get it just right, but that shouldn't be too hard.


Here's another link for shoulder washers.  

https://www.google.com/search?q=sho...Hh2AXKoYCIAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1219&bih=589


Do the same thing with it.  


The bar, brass washer, and nut should be easy.

You could be up and riding in no time.

Ed


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 24, 2013)

Check your PM's  I will sell you the pattern I had a picture of in an earlier reply. If you don't have an original to go by it would be difficult to figure out all the tolerances so there is no binding.

Frank


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2013)

Jess Coffer said:


> I found my number as well. It's 15EH.....so....a 1951....right?




Yep. Haven't been able to decipher "EH", though it's pretty common. Maybe the frame builder's initials? I've seen some with different letters too.


----------



## abqpropguy (Nov 29, 2013)

Jess Coffer said:


> Hello again guys!




*So I got a single side of the rocker plates from Frankster (Thanks!)....I am still trying to find someone who can duplicate it.....but I do have a question about the forks pictured here.....shouldn't these be closed and not open the way mine is? How would the axel stay in place? *


----------



## abqpropguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Just a bump here for my previous post on this thread. Thanks!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2013)

This one is for sale right now on the attached thread. It's not exactly the same though.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/higgins-and-hawthorne-parts-fs.79686/


----------



## abqpropguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> This one is for sale right now on the attached thread. It's not exactly the same though.
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/higgins-and-hawthorne-parts-fs.79686/
> View attachment 126775




Yup....they look totally different.....I have a feeling they (mine) are messed up. I think they should be closed and not open. What a drag....it's off to the scrap heap I guess?


----------

